# Tagesausfahrt im Odenwald



## jbsm03 (9. Mai 2006)

Hallo,

möchte am Vatertag mit meinen Freunden im Odenwald eine Tagestour mit 50 - 60 km und ca. 1500 Hm machen.

Wer kann mir hierfür eine interessante Tour mit hohem Trailanteil vorschlagen?


----------



## Andreas (9. Mai 2006)

Wo genau im Odenwald willst Du fahren?

Wenn Du GPS hast ist diese Tour mit vielen Trails recht nett:

Frankenstein bis Melibocus, 45km 1300 hm

Es ist meine Lieblingstour. Ohne GPS ist die Tour aber schwer zu beschreiben, da die Trails auf vielen
Wanderkarten nicht vorhanden sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jbsm03 (9. Mai 2006)

leider haben wir noch kein GPS, und würden daher mit Karten fahren.

Anreisen würden wir über die A5 von Süden kommend. Daher würden wir bevorzugt ab Heidelberg und nördlich davon starten.


----------



## rayc (9. Mai 2006)

Grundsätzlich ist der "rote Balken" oder Bugenweg (blaues B) empfehlenswert.
Diese beiden Wanderwege haben einen relativ hohen Trailanteil.

Ab Heidelberg, bietet sich an zum Königstuhl zu fahren, dann auf der anderen Seite zum Weissen Stein. (GPS-Daten hätte ich, aber das bringt dir ja nichts )
Hier im Forum, gibt es einen Thread, in dem interessante Trails rund um HD genannt werden.

Ray


----------



## Andreas (9. Mai 2006)

Das kann ich auch empfehlen. Den roten Balken (Vogesenweg) von Heidelberg Richtung Norden (Weißer Stein). Auch etwas weiter (rund um den Hirschkopf) gibt es einige Trails.


----------



## jbsm03 (11. Mai 2006)

Moin,

habe gestern mich durch etliche Foren und Beschreibungen durchgelesen. Da wir aus dem Großraum Stuttgart kommen und nun einmal den Odenwald kennenlernen möchten dachte ich prinzipiell an 2 Lokations.
Entweder um Heidelberg mit Weißen Stein und Königsstuhl oder den Bereich Felsenmeer, Melibocus, Frankenstein.
Welcher Meinung seid Ihr wo es schöner ist? Sprich der größte Single Trail Anteil an einer Gesamt Tour.


----------



## rayc (11. Mai 2006)

jbsm03 schrieb:
			
		

> Moin,
> 
> habe gestern mich durch etliche Foren und Beschreibungen durchgelesen. Da wir aus dem Großraum Stuttgart kommen und nun einmal den Odenwald kennenlernen möchten dachte ich prinzipiell an 2 Lokations.
> Entweder um Heidelberg mit Weißen Stein und Königsstuhl oder den Bereich Felsenmeer, Melibocus, Frankenstein.
> Welcher Meinung seid Ihr wo es schöner ist? Sprich der größte Single Trail Anteil an einer Gesamt Tour.



Klare Antwort: Fränki, Felsberg, Melibokus.
Ich bin aber nicht ganz objektiv 

Vorschlag: Start in Malchen, "Weisses =" hoch zum Fränki, "Roter Balken" via Magnetsteine bis du an einer Schranke kommst (links Wiese). Entweder hier "roten Balken verlassen, nach rechts auf breiten Weg bergab (Am anfang mit "(6)" markiert, bis zum 10-Wege-Platz, weiter auf "Burgenweg=Blaues B", bis  Tannenberg. Von hier über "OB 3" (Auch mit "gelbes +" gekennzeichnet), hoch bis Ober-Beerbach. 
Oder alternativ "roten Balken" bis Ober-Beerbach folgen.
Weiter über "roten Balkne" über Kuralp bis zum Felsberg.
Dann über "weisses X" runter bis Reichenbach (Achtung Treppen!), über "gelbes Quadrat" und "roten balken" wieder hoch zum Felsberg.
Über "weissen Balken" Richtung Melibokus. 
Nach den Ohlyturm (noch am Felsberg) an Weggabelung rechts halten und immer geradeaus, du kommst dann wieder auf den "Weissen Balken" (traillastiger als links über "Weissen Balken" zufahren). 
Über "weissen Balken" bis zum Melibokus. 
Jetzt wird es etwas komplizieter: Das letzte Stück wieder zurück bis zur Schutzhütte. 10 meter geradeaus Richtung Felsberg fahren. Jetzt geht es links rein auf der "Kattenberger Schneise" parrallel zur "SJ 2" bis zur Darsberghütte. Hier geradeaus über den Darsberg, leicht links halten (rechter Hand ist ein Hochstand), du landest direkt wieder auf den Hauptweg (SJ 2).
Diesen kreuzen, immer gerade aus, durch den Burggraben vorbei an der Ruine Jossa. Dann auf den Hauptweg , 1-2 m nach links und weiter der Falllinie folgen. 
Am Ende des Trails kurz bücken und unter einer quer liegenden Baum fahren. 
Jetzt auf den Hauotweg nach rechts auf den "Burgenweg= Blaues B" bis Jugenheim runter.
Dann über "blaues B" hoch zum Tannenberg. Über "blaues B" runter nach Seeheim. 
Über "Blütenweg=gelbes B"  bis Malchen.

Das sind vielleicht weniger als 50 km, aber deutlich mehr als 1500 Hm, mit recht vielen Trails.

Wann wollt ihr das fahren?

Ray


----------



## Veloziraptor (11. Mai 2006)

Hüstel - um mal das Heidelberger Waldgebiet zu verteidigen: Was für eine Tour schwebt Dir den vor?

Heidelberg bietet sich wegen der Aussicht an und wegen dem Apres Biken in der Stadt! Okay, für wirklich knackige Trail Touren würde ich eh mehr die Pfalz vorschlagen, aber auch als Freerider fühlt man sich hier in Heidelberg wohl. Routen gibt´s tausende: einfach dem Biker Strom folgen - oder einen Lokalen als Guide engagieren.

Höhenmeter kann man zu Hauf sammeln. Königstuhl und Weißer Stein sind aber nur die Klassiker (hier gehen jeweils gute Downhill Trails ab) - aber die Sahnestück liegen etwas versteckt.

Also, bei Interesse kann ich ja mal ein bißchen konkreter werden (habe auch eine detaillierte Karte in JPG Format ).


----------



## jbsm03 (12. Mai 2006)

Das sind vielleicht weniger als 50 km, aber deutlich mehr als 1500 Hm, mit recht vielen Trails.

Wann wollt ihr das fahren?

Wir wollen das am 25. Mai fahren.

Kann man Deinen Streckenvorschlag als ortsunkundiger mit Hilfe einer Karte gut finden?


----------



## jbsm03 (12. Mai 2006)

Also, bei Interesse kann ich ja mal ein bißchen konkreter werden (habe auch eine detaillierte Karte in JPG Format 

Wir waren schon mehrmals in der Pfalz. Dort ist es sehr schön. Möchten jetzt aber mal ein neues Gebiet kennen lernen und wollen daher den Odenwald einmal erkunden.

Am liebsten fahren wir auf schmalen Wegen. Die Entfernung und Höhenmeter sind dabei nebensächlich. Der Funfaktor steht im Vordergrund. An diesem Tag möchten wir ca. 6h reine Fahrzeit durchziehen.

Grundsätzlich habe ich Interesse an einer Karte wenn wir dadurch relativ einfach den Weg finden. Lange Karten studieren und falsch biken macht doch kein Spaß oder.


----------



## rayc (12. Mai 2006)

jbsm03 schrieb:
			
		

> Das sind vielleicht weniger als 50 km, aber deutlich mehr als 1500 Hm, mit recht vielen Trails.
> 
> Wann wollt ihr das fahren?
> 
> ...



Am 25.5 bin ich voraussichtlich in der Pfalz  

Ja, du kannst die Strecke recht gut finden.
Einfach die Augen aufhalten und nach den Wegmarkierungen schauen.
An den Stellen, an denen ich von der MArkierung abweiche, habe ich dei Strecke hoffentlich gut beschrieben.

Falls du keine Karte hast, kaufe dir die TF 20-2 für 7  (1:20.000).
ISBN lautet: 3-89446-300-7
Hier ist wirklich alles drauf. 

Zu Wegmarkierungen und Karten schaue bei Andreas auf die Homepage: http://www.mtb-rhein-main.de/

Falls du diese Runde fahren willst, und noch Fragen hast (beim Nachvollziehen auf der Karte), dann melde dich.
An 1-2 Stellen kann man noch den trail-Anteil erhöhen, aber dann muss ich das sehr gut beschreiben.

@Veloziraptor klar, ist die Ecke um HD schön 

Ray


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jbsm03 (23. Mai 2006)

@rayc

Habe gestern nun endlich die Karten erhalten und deinen Vorschlag nach vollzogen. Sieht gut aus. Wir werden auf jedenfall am 25 hier biken.
Als Alternative wollen wir vielleicht vom Felsberg über Fürstenlager und Auerbachs Schloß fahren. Sieht touristisch gut aus, ist es auch biketechnisch interessant? 
Falls ja wird die Tour dadurch sicherlich etwas zu lang für uns. Es stellt sich dann die Frage ob auf den Fränki verzichtet werden soll. Was hälst du biketechnisch für Interessanter Fränki oder Fürstenlager/Auerbachs Schloss?


----------



## rayc (23. Mai 2006)

jbsm03 schrieb:
			
		

> @rayc
> 
> Habe gestern nun endlich die Karten erhalten und deinen Vorschlag nach vollzogen. Sieht gut aus. Wir werden auf jedenfall am 25 hier biken.
> Als Alternative wollen wir vielleicht vom Felsberg über Fürstenlager und Auerbachs Schloß fahren. Sieht touristisch gut aus, ist es auch biketechnisch interessant?


Kann man machen, ich kann dir dann noch 1-2 Trails empfehlen.
Kommt daruaf an, ob ihr das Felsenmeer mitnehmt (sollte man auf jeden Fall!).
okay, von Reichenbach einfach über "gelbes Quadrat" bis zum Fürstenlager, dann über "blaues B" zum Auerbacher Schloss. Über die Nr. 6 hoch zum Melibokus.
Wenn man das Fürstenlager weg lässt, kann man noch einen Trail mitnehmen, ist etwas umständlich zu beschreiben. Mache ich dann, wenn ihr das fahrt.  


			
				jbsm03 schrieb:
			
		

> Falls ja wird die Tour dadurch sicherlich etwas zu lang für uns. Es stellt sich dann die Frage ob auf den Fränki verzichtet werden soll. Was hälst du biketechnisch für Interessanter Fränki oder Fürstenlager/Auerbachs Schloss?


Ganz klar: Fränki ist interessanter.
Ins Fürstenlager darfst du offiziell nicht mit den Bike reinfahren.
länger wird es schon, aber dafür seid ihr schneller unterwegs, da nur breiter Weg.

Hey, Burgen gibt es doch auch bei euch oder? 

Kannst, du mal kurz beschreiben wie ihr nun fahren wollt?
Dann kann ich (oder andere) korrigierend eingreifen  

Ray


----------



## PFADFINDER (23. Mai 2006)

hi, würde mich anbieten, euch als Guide über die Trails zu führen. 
dann braucht ihr nicht an jeder Ecke in die Karten zu glotzen.
wollte am donnerstag auch in der gegend um frankenstein, melibocus und felsberg biken. fahrt ihr bei jedem wetter? sieht ja noch etwas schlecht aus.

gruß

der pfadfinder


----------



## jbsm03 (23. Mai 2006)

rayc schrieb:
			
		

> Kommt daruaf an, ob ihr das Felsenmeer mitnehmt (sollte man auf jeden Fall!).
> 
> Ganz klar: Fränki ist interessanter.
> Ins Fürstenlager darfst du offiziell nicht mit den Bike reinfahren.
> ...



Nach deinem Vorschlag sollten wir eher den Fränki mitnehmen, was wir auch wollen. 

Daher Hauptziele Fränki, Felsenmeer, Melibokus.
Untergeordnet Auerbacher Schloß

Breite Wege und km sind uns nicht wichtig. Wir wollen bike spass (Trails) wenn möglich noch ein paar landschaftliche Hilights mitnehmen.


----------



## rayc (23. Mai 2006)

ich habe mal 4 Varianten der Runde mit MagicMaps 3D durchgeplant:

V1: 1700 Hm, 47 km -> 36,2 Hm/km
Grosse Runde über Frankenstein, Tannenberg, Felsenmeer, Felsberg, Auerbacher Schloss, Melibokus, Darsberg, Heiligenberg, Tannenberg, Blütenweg

V2: 1500 Hm, 42 km -> 35,7 Hm/km
Runde über Frankenstein, Felsenmeer, Felsberg, Auerbacher Schloss, Melibokus, Darsberg, Heiligenberg, Tannenberg, Blütenweg

V3: 1400 Hm, 37 km -> 37,8 Hm/km
Runde über Frankenstein, Felsenmeer, Felsberg, Melibokus, Darsberg, Heiligenberg, Tannenberg, Blütenweg

V4: 1350 Hm, 36,5 km -> 37,0 Hm/km
Runde über Frankenstein, Felsenmeer, Felsberg, Melibokus, Darsberg, Tannenberg, Blütenweg

Ich würde die Varinate V1 empfehlen.
Die Unterschiede werde ich gleich im Detail beschreiben, aber ersteinmal das ganze als Overlay für Top50 und MagicMaps 3D und auch für GoogleEarth (KML) zum angucken.

Ray


----------



## rayc (23. Mai 2006)

*V1: 1700 Hm, 47 km -> 36,2 Hm/km*
Grosse Runde über Frankenstein, Tannenberg, Felsenmeer, Felsberg, Auerbacher Schloss, Melibokus, Darsberg, Heiligenberg, Tannenberg, Blütenweg
*Detailbeschreibung:*
Start in Malchen, (Direkt am Freidhof parken gegenüber Strassenbahnhaltestelle), über "weisses =" hoch zum Frankenstein, jetzt weiter über "roten Balken" nach Süden, über die Magnetsteine ,
jetzt auf den Burgenweg ("Blaues B"), wechseln, bis zum 10-wege-Platz, hier ist auf der Linken Seite eine schutzhütte. Hier die Markierung verlassen und geradeaus über der Hügel (Karlshöhe), an der nächsten Kreuzung links fahren, den Hauptweg ("blaues B") kreuzen und über kleine Singletrail über Wurzeln nach unter, weiter über enge und steil werdende Serpentinen bis zum Bach runter. 
Mutige nehmen dabei die direkte Falllinie , jetzt nach links Richtung Süden ("SJ 1") bis zur Strasse.
Auf der rechten Seite der Strasse geht ein kleiner Weg parallel berauf bis zur Fahrstrasse zur Lufthansa. Jetzt ist man wieder auf den "Blauen B", diesen bis zur Burg Tannenberg folgen. 
Ein Teilstück wieder runter (Die Serpentinen kann man alle schneiden) und über "OB 3" (die grosse Kehre lässt sich ebenfalls schneiden, der Trail geht rechts weg, bevor nach links direkt den Berg runter geht) nach Osten. 
Auf den "OB 3" gemütlich bergauf bis man auf den "roten Balken" stösst.
Jetzt nach Süden (rechts) bis zur Schutzhütte, hier kann man am Waldrand über einen Wuzeltrail  ("OB 2") parrallel zur Strasse berghoch fahren. Dann weiter auf "roten Balken" auf Strasse durch Steigerts bis zur Kuralpe.
Die Kuralpe (Restaurant Kreuzhof, Bikerfreundlich) bietet sich als Mittagsessenspunkt an.
Dann weiter auf der "gelben 7" (nach Südost am Waldrand lang) und erste Möglichkeit kurz steil rechts hoch. Weiter auf der "geben 5", bis ein Weg nach links berab geht.
Dieser Weg gabelt sich nach 2-3m, den rechten weg nehmen (ist evt. mit "gelber 5" markiert), nach ca. 20m Abfahrt, geht es rechts wieder berghoch durch Felsen bis zum Riesensarg  .
Ab den Riesensarg auf den "weissen Balken" berghoch fahren, bis man auf das "weisse X" oder "roten Balken" trifft. 
Jetzt geht es durch das Felsenmeer bergab, immer den "weissen X" (Am Anfang auch "roten Balken")  runter. Vorbei an der Riesensäule, Kiosk. Nach einiger Zeit kommt man über die Brücke (von West nach Ost), dann weiter auf den "weissen X" der immer wieder mit Treppen gespickt ist  
Endlich unten, weiter auf Strasse ("weisses X"), bis in Reichenbach rechts das "gelbe Quadrat" wieder bergauf geht. Beim Naturfreundehaus Borstein gibt es leckeren Kuchen  
Nach den Borstein nach rechts bergauf (Nordost) auf den "roten Balken" wechseln.
Enweder ükomplett über "roten Balken" bis zum Felsberg. Oder über "gelbe 6" ("SJ 2") zum felsberg.
Jetzt nach Westen auf "weissen Balken" vorbei am Ohlyturm. 50m hinter den Ohlyturm an Weggabelung rechts fahren (weisser balken geht links), einfach diesen trail immer geradeaus folgen, 
nach eeinger Zeit sieht man rechts die strasse, einfach geradeaus bergab bis zum Waldrand.
Hier ist man wieder auf den "weissen Balken". Weiter über die Brücke. 
Jetzt ein kurzer Anstieg, bis zum Waldrand des Melibokus.
Bewundern "Die Rampe" geradeaus berghoch anschauen und links auf der "gelben 6" bis zum Parkplatz "Not Gottes".
Weiter auf "Blauen B" bis zum Auerbacher Schloss. Auf den Fahrweg hoch zum Schloss, geht links durch die Mauer ein kleiner trail bergab. Erste Möglichkeit rechts auf "blauen B" wieder zurück zum Parkplatz "Not Gottes".
Weiter auf "gelber 6" bergauf nach Norden. Erste Möglichkeit rechts rein und auf Trail weiter.
Man kommt an einer Lichtung wieder auf die "gelbe 6". rechts bergauf auf "gelber 6" bis zum Melibokus.
Alternativ kann etwas flacher gefahren werden, am Ende der Lichtung, bevor die "gelbe 6" zu klettern beginnt, links rein. immer rechts halten, bis man auf "weissen balken" trifft. 
Jetzt über "weissen Balken" hoch bis zum Melibokus.
Vom Melibokus Abfahrt über "weissen balken" nach Osten, bis zur Schutzhütte an der Strasse. 
Direkt weiter nach Osten (Hauptweg "SJ 2" ignorieren), und erste Möglichkeit links rein.
Diesen Trail "Kattenberger Schneise"  bis zur Schutzhütte Darsberg fahren.
Gerade aus hoch über den Darsberg (Abzweig nach rechts ignorieren), rechter Hand kommt ein Hochstand. Jetzt kommt ein netter verwinkelter kleiner Trail  bergab.
Den Hauptweg einfach kreuzen, durch den Burggraben   und an der Resten der südwestlichen Burgmauer von Jossa vorbei.
Sobald man wieder auf einen breiten weg trifft, geht der Trail 1-2m nach links versetzt weiter bergab.
Am Schluss des Trails kurz bücken (Baum liegt quer) und danach rechts auf breiten Weg bergab.
Man kommt auf das "Blaue B", diesen nach unten nach Jugenheim folgen.
Über "blaues B" hoch zum Heiligenberg. Wieder runter ins Stettbachtal. 
Weiter auf "Baluen B" auf andere Strassenseite bergauf.
An Weggabelung, rechts abbiegendes "Blaues B" ignorieren und links fahren.
Kleinen Singletrail scharf rechts bergauf, dieser geht automatisch in "Blaues B" über.
Wir wollen doch nicht nur Trails runterfahren, bergauf mache diese doch auch Spaß   
"Blaues B" über Tannenberg, dann über Brücke bergab. Einfach geradeaus fahren bis zur Lufthansa.
Jetzt auf Asphalt nach rechts, auf der Strassenabfahrt, geht an der Leitplanke links rein das "gelbe +", durch kleine Park über Serpentinen und am Schluss über Treppen runter.
Auf der hauptstrasse (Seeheim) nach unten kreutzt man das "gelbe B"="Blüttenweg", diesen nach rechts (Norden) durch Seeheim.
Auchtung die Markierung "glebes B" ist leicht zu übersehen. Der Blütenweg ist alles andere als lieblich, sondern geht in Wellen immer wieder kurz berg-auf und -ab  .
Ende in Malchen.

*V2: 1500 Hm, 42 km -> 35,7 Hm/km
*Runde über Frankenstein, Felsenmeer, Felsberg, Auerbacher Schloss, Melibokus, Darsberg, Heiligenberg, Tannenberg, Blütenweg
*Detailbeschreibung:*
Start in Malchen, (Direkt am Freidhof parken gegenüber Strassenbahnhaltestelle), über "weisses =" hoch zum Frankenstein, jetzt weiter über "roten Balken" nach Süden, über die Magnetsteine,
Weiter auf "roten Balken" durch Ober-Beerbacht nach Süden bis zur Schutzhütte, hier kann man am Waldrand über einen Wuzeltrail  ("OB 2") parrallel zur Strasse berghoch fahren. Dann weiter auf "roten Balken" auf Strasse durch Steigerts bis zur Kuralpe.
Die Kuralpe (Restaurant Kreuzhof, Bikerfreundlich) bietet sich als Mittagsessenspunkt an.
Dann weiter auf der "gelben 7" (nach Südost am Waldrand lang) und erste Möglichkeit kurz steil rechts hoch. Weiter auf der "geben 5", bis ein Weg nach links berab geht.
Dieser Weg gabelt sich nach 2-3m, den rechten weg nehmen (ist evt. mit "gelber 5" markiert), nach ca. 20m Abfahrt, geht es rechts wieder berghoch durch Felsen bis zum Riesensarg.
Ab den Riesensarg auf den "weissen Balken" berghoch fahren, bis man auf das "weisse X" oder "roten Balken" trifft. 
Jetzt geht es durch das Felsenmeer bergab, immer den "weissen X" (Am Anfang auch "roten Balken")  runter. Vorbei an der Riesensäule, Kiosk. Nach einiger Zeit kommt man über die Brücke (von West nach Ost), dann weiter auf den "weissen X" der immer wieder mit Treppen gespickt ist.   
Endlich unten, weiter auf Strasse ("weisses X"), bis in Reichenbach rechts das "gelbe Quadrat" wieder bergauf geht. Beim Naturfreundehaus Borstein gibt es leckeren Kuchen
Nach den Borstein nach rechts bergauf (Nordost) auf den "roten Balken" wechseln.
Enweder ükomplett über "roten Balken" bis zum Felsberg. Oder über "gelbe 6" ("SJ 2") zum felsberg.
Jetzt nach Westen auf "weissen Balken" vorbei am Ohlyturm. 50m hinter den Ohlyturm an Weggabelung rechts fahren (weisser balken geht links), einfach diesen trail immer geradeaus folgen, 
nach eeinger Zeit sieht man rechts die strasse, einfach geradeaus bergab bis zum Waldrand.
Hier ist man wieder auf den "weissen Balken". Weiter über die Brücke. 
Jetzt ein kurzer Anstieg, bis zum Waldrand des Melibokus.
Bewundern "Die Rampe" geradeaus berghoch anschauen und links auf der "gelben 6" bis zum Parkplatz "Not Gottes".
Weiter auf "Blauen B" bis zum Auerbacher Schloss. Auf den Fahrweg hoch zum Schloss, geht links durch die Mauer ein kleiner trail bergab. Erste Möglichkeit rechts auf "blauen B" wieder zurück zum Parkplatz "Not Gottes".
Weiter auf "gelber 6" bergauf nach Norden. Erste Möglichkeit rechts rein und auf Trail weiter.
Man kommt an einer Lichtung wieder auf die "gelbe 6". rechts bergauf auf "gelber 6" bis zum Melibokus.
Alternativ kann etwas flacher gefahren werden, am Ende der Lichtung, bevor die "gelbe 6" zu klettern beginnt, links rein. immer rechts halten, bis man auf "weissen balken" trifft. 
Jetzt über "weissen Balken" hoch bis zum Melibokus.
Vom Melibokus Abfahrt über "weissen balken" nach Osten, bis zur Schutzhütte an der Strasse. 
Direkt weiter nach Osten (Hauptweg "SJ 2" ignorieren), und erste Möglichkeit links rein.
Diesen Trail "Kattenberger Schneise"  bis zur Schutzhütte Darsberg fahren.
Gerade aus hoch über den Darsberg (Abzweig nach rechts ignorieren), rechter Hand kommt ein Hochstand. Jetzt kommt ein netter verwinkelter kleiner Trail bergab.
Den Hauptweg einfach kreuzen, durch den Burggraben und an der Resten der südwestlichen Burgmauer von Jossa vorbei.
Sobald man wieder auf einen breiten weg trifft, geht der Trail 1-2m nach links versetzt weiter bergab.
Am Schluss des Trails kurz bücken (Baum liegt quer) und danach rechts auf breiten Weg bergab.
Man kommt auf das "Blaue B", diesen nach unten nach Jugenheim folgen.
Über "blaues B" hoch zum Heiligenberg. Wieder runter ins Stettbachtal. 
Weiter auf "Baluen B" auf andere Strassenseite bergauf.
An Weggabelung, rechts abbiegendes "Blaues B" ignorieren und links fahren.
Kleinen Singletrail scharf rechts bergauf, dieser geht automatisch in "Blaues B" über.
Wir wollen doch nicht nur Trails runterfahren, bergauf mache diese doch auch Spaß 
"Blaues B" über Tannenberg, dann über Brücke bergab. Einfach geradeaus fahren bis zur Lufthansa.
Jetzt auf Asphalt nach rechts, auf der Strassenabfahrt, geht an der Leitplanke links rein das "gelbe +", durch kleine Park über Serpentinen und am Schluss über Treppen runter.
Auf der hauptstrasse (Seeheim) nach unten kreutzt man das "gelbe B"="Blüttenweg", diesen nach rechts (Norden) durch Seeheim.
Auchtung die Markierung "glebes B" ist leicht zu übersehen. Der Blütenweg ist alles andere als lieblich, sondern geht in Wellen immer wieder kurz berg-auf und -ab.
Ende in Malchen.

*V3: 1400 Hm, 37 km -> 37,8 Hm/km
*Runde über Frankenstein, Felsenmeer, Felsberg, Melibokus, Darsberg, Heiligenberg, Tannenberg, Blütenweg
*Detailbeschreibung:*
Start in Malchen, (Direkt am Freidhof parken gegenüber Strassenbahnhaltestelle), über "weisses =" hoch zum Frankenstein, jetzt weiter über "roten Balken" nach Süden, über die Magnetsteine,
Weiter auf "roten Balken" durch Ober-Beerbacht nach Süden bis zur Schutzhütte, hier kann man am Waldrand über einen Wuzeltrail ("OB 2") parrallel zur Strasse berghoch fahren. Dann weiter auf "roten Balken" auf Strasse durch Steigerts bis zur Kuralpe.
Die Kuralpe (Restaurant Kreuzhof, Bikerfreundlich) bietet sich als Mittagsessenspunkt an.
Dann weiter auf der "gelben 7" (nach Südost am Waldrand lang) und erste Möglichkeit kurz steil rechts hoch. Weiter auf der "geben 5", bis ein Weg nach links berab geht.
Dieser Weg gabelt sich nach 2-3m, den rechten weg nehmen (ist evt. mit "gelber 5" markiert), nach ca. 20m Abfahrt, geht es rechts wieder berghoch durch Felsen bis zum Riesensarg.
Ab den Riesensarg auf den "weissen Balken" berghoch fahren, bis man auf das "weisse X" oder "roten Balken" trifft. 
Jetzt geht es durch das Felsenmeer bergab, immer den "weissen X" (Am Anfang auch "roten Balken")  runter. Vorbei an der Riesensäule, Kiosk. Nach einiger Zeit kommt man über die Brücke (von West nach Ost), dann weiter auf den "weissen X" der immer wieder mit Treppen gespickt ist  
Endlich unten, weiter auf Strasse ("weisses X"), bis in Reichenbach rechts das "gelbe Quadrat" wieder bergauf geht. Beim Naturfreundehaus Borstein gibt es leckeren Kuchen
Nach den Borstein nach rechts bergauf (Nordost) auf den "roten Balken" wechseln.
Enweder ükomplett über "roten Balken" bis zum Felsberg. Oder über "gelbe 6" ("SJ 2") zum felsberg.
Jetzt nach Westen auf "weissen Balken" vorbei am Ohlyturm. 50m hinter den Ohlyturm an Weggabelung rechts fahren (weisser balken geht links), einfach diesen trail immer geradeaus folgen, 
nach eeinger Zeit sieht man rechts die strasse, einfach geradeaus bergab bis zum Waldrand.
Hier ist man wieder auf den "weissen Balken". Weiter über die Brücke. 
Jetzt ein kurzer Anstieg, bis zum Waldrand des Melibokus.
Bewundern "Die Rampe" geradeaus berghoch anschauen und links weiter über "weissen Balken" hoch bis zum Melibokus.
Vom Melibokus Abfahrt über "weissen balken" nach Osten, bis zur Schutzhütte an der Strasse. 
Direkt weiter nach Osten (Hauptweg "SJ 2" ignorieren), und erste Möglichkeit links rein.
Diesen Trail "Kattenberger Schneise"  bis zur Schutzhütte Darsberg fahren.
Gerade aus hoch über den Darsberg (Abzweig nach rechts ignorieren), rechter Hand kommt ein Hochstand. Jetzt kommt ein netter verwinkelter kleiner Trail bergab.
Den Hauptweg einfach kreuzen, durch den Burggraben und an der Resten der südwestlichen Burgmauer von Jossa vorbei.
Sobald man wieder auf einen breiten weg trifft, geht der Trail 1-2m nach links versetzt weiter bergab.
Am Schluss des Trails kurz bücken (Baum liegt quer) und danach rechts auf breiten Weg bergab.
Man kommt auf das "Blaue B", diesen nach unten nach Jugenheim folgen.
Über "blaues B" hoch zum Heiligenberg. Wieder runter ins Stettbachtal. 
Weiter auf "Baluen B" auf andere Strassenseite bergauf.
An Weggabelung, rechts abbiegendes "Blaues B" ignorieren und links fahren.
Kleinen Singletrail scharf rechts bergauf, dieser geht automatisch in "Blaues B" über.
Wir wollen doch nicht nur Trails runterfahren, bergauf mache diese doch auch Spaß. 
"Blaues B" über Tannenberg, dann über Brücke bergab. Einfach geradeaus fahren bis zur Lufthansa.
Jetzt auf Asphalt nach rechts, auf der Strassenabfahrt, geht an der Leitplanke links rein das "gelbe +", durch kleine Park über Serpentinen und am Schluss über Treppen runter.
Auf der hauptstrasse (Seeheim) nach unten kreutzt man das "gelbe B"="Blüttenweg", diesen nach rechts (Norden) durch Seeheim.
Auchtung die Markierung "glebes B" ist leicht zu übersehen. Der Blütenweg ist alles andere als lieblich, sondern geht in Wellen immer wieder kurz berg-auf und -ab .
Ende in Malchen.

*V4: 1350 Hm, 36,5 km -> 37,0 Hm/km
*Runde über Frankenstein, Felsenmeer, Felsberg, Melibokus, Darsberg, Tannenberg, Blütenweg
*Detailbeschreibung:*
Start in Malchen, (Direkt am Freidhof parken gegenüber Strassenbahnhaltestelle), über "weisses =" hoch zum Frankenstein, jetzt weiter über "roten Balken" nach Süden, über die Magnetsteine,
Weiter auf "roten Balken" durch Ober-Beerbacht nach Süden bis zur Schutzhütte, hier kann man am Waldrand über einen Wuzeltrail  ("OB 2") parrallel zur Strasse berghoch fahren. Dann weiter auf "roten Balken" auf Strasse durch Steigerts bis zur Kuralpe.
Die Kuralpe (Restaurant Kreuzhof, Bikerfreundlich) bietet sich als Mittagsessenspunkt an.
Dann weiter auf der "gelben 7" (nach Südost am Waldrand lang) und erste Möglichkeit kurz steil rechts hoch. Weiter auf der "geben 5", bis ein Weg nach links berab geht.
Dieser Weg gabelt sich nach 2-3m, den rechten weg nehmen (ist evt. mit "gelber 5" markiert), nach ca. 20m Abfahrt, geht es rechts wieder berghoch durch Felsen bis zum Riesensarg.
Ab den Riesensarg auf den "weissen Balken" berghoch fahren, bis man auf das "weisse X" oder "roten Balken" trifft. 
Jetzt geht es durch das Felsenmeer bergab, immer den "weissen X" (Am Anfang auch "roten Balken")  runter. Vorbei an der Riesensäule, Kiosk. Nach einiger Zeit kommt man über die Brücke (von West nach Ost), dann weiter auf den "weissen X" der immer wieder mit Treppen gespickt ist   
Endlich unten, weiter auf Strasse ("weisses X"), bis in Reichenbach rechts das "gelbe Quadrat" wieder bergauf geht. Beim Naturfreundehaus Borstein gibt es leckeren Kuchen
Nach den Borstein nach rechts bergauf (Nordost) auf den "roten Balken" wechseln.
Enweder ükomplett über "roten Balken" bis zum Felsberg. Oder über "gelbe 6" ("SJ 2") zum felsberg.
Jetzt nach Westen auf "weissen Balken" vorbei am Ohlyturm. 50m hinter den Ohlyturm an Weggabelung rechts fahren (weisser balken geht links), einfach diesen trail immer geradeaus folgen, 
nach eeinger Zeit sieht man rechts die strasse, einfach geradeaus bergab bis zum Waldrand.
Hier ist man wieder auf den "weissen Balken". Weiter über die Brücke. 
Jetzt ein kurzer Anstieg, bis zum Waldrand des Melibokus.
Bewundern "Die Rampe" geradeaus berghoch anschauen und links weiter über "weissen Balken" hoch bis zum Melibokus.
Vom Melibokus Abfahrt über "weissen balken" nach Osten, bis zur Schutzhütte an der Strasse. 
Direkt weiter nach Osten (Hauptweg "SJ 2" ignorieren), und erste Möglichkeit links rein.
Diesen Trail "Kattenberger Schneise"  bis zur Schutzhütte Darsberg fahren.
Gerade aus hoch über den Darsberg (Abzweig nach rechts ignorieren), rechter Hand kommt ein Hochstand. Jetzt kommt ein netter verwinkelter kleiner Trail bergab.
Den Hauptweg einfach kreuzen, durch den Burggraben und an der Resten der südwestlichen Burgmauer von Jossa vorbei.
Sobald man wieder auf einen breiten weg trifft, geht der Trail 1-2m nach links versetzt weiter bergab.
Am Schluss des Trails kurz bücken (Baum liegt quer) und danach rechts auf breiten Weg bergab.
Man kommt auf das "Blaue B", diesen nach unten nach Jugenheim folgen.
Weiter auf Landstrasse ins Stettbachtal.
Weiter auf "Blauen B" auf linker Strassenseite bergauf.
An Weggabelung, rechts abbiegendes "Blaues B" ignorieren und links fahren.
Kleinen Singletrail scharf rechts bergauf, dieser geht automatisch in "Blaues B" über.
Wir wollen doch nicht nur Trails runterfahren, bergauf mache diese doch auch Spaß
"Blaues B" über Tannenberg, dann über Brücke bergab. Einfach geradeaus fahren bis zur Lufthansa.
Jetzt auf Asphalt nach rechts, auf der Strassenabfahrt, geht an der Leitplanke links rein das "gelbe +", durch kleine Park über Serpentinen und am Schluss über Treppen runter.
Auf der hauptstrasse (Seeheim) nach unten kreutzt man das "gelbe B"="Blüttenweg", diesen nach rechts (Norden) durch Seeheim.
Auchtung die Markierung "glebes B" ist leicht zu übersehen. Der Blütenweg ist alles andere als lieblich, sondern geht in Wellen immer wieder kurz berg-auf und -ab.
Ende in Malchen.

So, das sollte ausführlich genug sein.
Papierkarten hast du ja, und Screenshots der vier Varianten aus MagicMaps habe ich dir per Mail geschickt.
Falls du noch Fragen hast, nur zu.

Ray


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jbsm03 (24. Mai 2006)

Hei

Danke für die ausführlichen Beschreibungen,
werde diese jetzt auf der Karte zuerst einmal nach vollziehen.

Hat es einen Grund warum du mir die map1 nicht gemailt hast?

Ich war bis jetzt noch nicht in Google Earth. Wenn du mir vielleicht einen Tipp geben könntest wie ich deine Karten dort anschauen kannst wäre ich dir dankbar.

In einem der ersten Antworten hast du geschrieben, dass du vielleicht auch mitfahren möchtest. Falls du Lust hast melde dich bitte dann können wir einen Treffpunkt und Uhrzeit ausmachen. Schätze dass wir morgen zwischen 9 Uhr und 10 Uhr in Malchen sind


----------



## rayc (24. Mai 2006)

jbsm03 schrieb:
			
		

> Hei
> 
> Danke für die ausführlichen Beschreibungen,
> werde diese jetzt auf der Karte zuerst einmal nach vollziehen.
> ...


Ups, habe ich wohl vergessen.
Kommt gleich per Mail.


			
				jbsm03 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich war bis jetzt noch nicht in Google Earth. Wenn du mir vielleicht einen Tipp geben könntest wie ich deine Karten dort anschauen kannst wäre ich dir dankbar.


Die Karte kannst du in GoogleEarth nicht anschauen.
Die Datei GE.zip einfach entpacken.
Falls du GoogleEarth auf deinen Rechner installiert hast, reicht ein Doppelklick auf die Datei bergstrasse.kml und diese wird automatisch in GoogleEarth geöffnet.
Du siehst dann die vier Varianten der Tour.
Leider kann man in GoogleEarth aufgrund der Bewaldung die Wege im Wald nicht erkennen. 


			
				jbsm03 schrieb:
			
		

> In einem der ersten Antworten hast du geschrieben, dass du vielleicht auch mitfahren möchtest. Falls du Lust hast melde dich bitte dann können wir einen Treffpunkt und Uhrzeit ausmachen. Schätze dass wir morgen zwischen 9 Uhr und 10 Uhr in Malchen sind


Noch sieht es so aus, das ich in der Pfalz die  Rodalben fahre.
Wenn das nicht klappt, wäre das eine Überlegung.
Ich mail dir mal meine Handynummer.

Ray


----------



## jbsm03 (24. Mai 2006)

Wie hoch ist den der Trailanteil für den Schleife über Auerbachs Schloß auf deinem Kartenausschnitt sieht es nach einem relativ hohen Forstweganteil aus.

Am Beginn der Runden nach dem Fränki ist in der Variante 1 die Magnetsteine beschrieben. Nach der Karte und der Beschreibung erscheinen diese als sehr interessant. Ich denke dies sollte man auf jedenfall mitnehmen. Falls uns die Runde etwas zu lang ist, ist es sicherlich sinnvoller an der Schleife über das Auerbacher Schloß etwas zu kürzen.


----------



## jbsm03 (24. Mai 2006)

Rodalben ist immer eine gute Variante.
Wir waren die letzten beide Jahre dort.
Der Felsenweg war richtig interessant.


----------



## rayc (24. Mai 2006)

jbsm03 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie hoch ist den der Trailanteil für den Schleife über Auerbachs Schloß auf deinem Kartenausschnitt sieht es nach einem relativ hohen Forstweganteil aus.


Das siehst du richtig, bis auf den einen kleinen (leichten) Trail durch die Burgmauer am Auerbacher Schloss ist das alles Forstautobahn.
Die Auffahrt über die Seite zum Melibokus ist aber auch ganz nett (wäre als Abfahrt geeignet).
Wenn euch das Auerbacher Schloss (Kultur ) doch nicht so wichtig ist, nehmt die direkte Auffahrt von Osten zum Melibokus.
D.h. also Variante 1 ohne Auerbacher Schloss:
1600 Hm, 42 km -> 38,1 Hm/km



			
				jbsm03 schrieb:
			
		

> Am Beginn der Runden nach dem Fränki ist in der Variante 1 die Magnetsteine beschrieben. Nach der Karte und der Beschreibung erscheinen diese als sehr interessant. Ich denke dies sollte man auf jedenfall mitnehmen. Falls uns die Runde etwas zu lang ist, ist es sicherlich sinnvoller an der Schleife über das Auerbacher Schloß etwas zu kürzen.


Die Magnetsteine sind einer der Highlights am Frankenstein.
Selbst wer fahrtechnisch überfordert ist, sollte hier einmal durch.
(Es gibt 2-3 Stellen, jeweils 2-3 m, die nicht jeder fahren kann)
Es ist aber nicht der schwierigste Trail auf der Runde.
z.B. der Trail nach der Karlshöhe (nach Magnetsteine) ist härter. Und natürlich die Abfahrt im Felsenmeer.
Im Felsenmeer kann man aber zur Not über breite Wege (Serpentinen) abfahren und die Landschaft geniessen.
Und die Abfahrt vom Melibokus über den Darsberg ist einer meiner Lieblingstrails.
Es gibt anspruchsvollere Abfahrten am Melibokus (Falllinie auf der Westseite bis zum Alsbacher Schloss), mir persönlich gefällt die Variante über den Darsberg sehr gut, da eigentlich keiner diese Abfahrt kennt. 

Ab Jugenheim, könnt ihr jederzeit aussteigen und über die "alte" B 3 auf Strasse zurückfahren, falls es euch zuviel ist.

Diese Runde kann ich mit entsprechenden Mitfahrern an einen Nachmittag fahren.
Aber wir kennen die Gegend und die Trails hier schon etwas länger, und halten deswegen nicht an um  Eindrücke zu gewinnen oder um Fotos zu machen. (Kamera nicht vergessen)

Ich habe versucht in diese Runde möglichst viele und interessante Trails einzubauen.
Du siehst anhand der Beschreibung und auf der Karte, das ich immer wieder kurz Wegmarkierungen verlasse um Trails mitzunehmen.
(Nicht ohne Grund lass ich euch den Felsberg zweimal hochfahren, um eine Trailabfahrt mitzunehmen).
Ich denke das ich das Beste aus den vorgegebenen 1500Hm und 50km herausgeholt habe.
Man könnte höchstens am Schluss nochmal hoch zum Frankenstein um die recht bekannte Downhillstrecke "Die Rinne" runter zufahren, dann seid ihr aber bei 2000 Hm.
Falls ihr nocht Luft und Zeit habt, könnt ihr diesen ja noch dranhängen.

Wenn ihr irgendwo festhängt, dürft ihr ruhig mich per Handy "belästigen", bei genauer Ortsbeschreibung, denke ich, kann ich euch lotsen. 

Ray


----------



## jbsm03 (24. Mai 2006)

Ray danke für die viele Mühe die du dir gemacht hast. Ich denke wir werden morgen viel Spass auf deiner vorgeschlagenen Tour haben. Werde dir davon berichten.
Auch dir viel Spaß bei deiner morgigen Tour in der Pfalz.


----------



## rayc (27. Mai 2006)

jbsm03 schrieb:
			
		

> Ray danke für die viele Mühe die du dir gemacht hast. Ich denke wir werden morgen viel Spass auf deiner vorgeschlagenen Tour haben. Werde dir davon berichten.
> Auch dir viel Spaß bei deiner morgigen Tour in der Pfalz.


Hi jbsm03,
seid ihr die Tour trotz Regen gefahren?
Falls ja, wie hat es gefallen?

Beim Rodalber Felswanderweg hatten wir trotz Regen richtig Spass  
Wie man am folgenden Foto sieht, sind einige Fahrer vor Freunde in die Luft gesprungen  




Den Regen haben wir durch die felsen und den dichten Wald nicht bemerkt, und wenn es mal in Freie ging, dann schon. 
Aber die Felsen und Wurzel waren durch den Regen teilweise doch sehr rutschig. 
Einer der Mitfahrer, ist mit den Vorderad an einer Wurzel weggerutscht, und 3 m tiefer im Abhang in der Böschung gelandet . Gott sei Dank war an der Stelle nur Grünzeug, und in ausreichender Dichte um den Sturz abzufedern. Ihn ist zum Glück nichts passiert.

RAy


----------



## jbsm03 (28. Mai 2006)

Ja wir sind trotz Regen gefahren.

Haben die Runde über den Franki, Magnetsteine, Tannberg, Felsenmeer, Melibokus und Abfahrt über die Ruine Jossa gemacht. Dank Deiner Beschreibung sind wir sehr gut durchgekommen. Mußten ein paar mal unterstehen. Sind aber ohne Stürze, ohne Platten aber einer abgerissenen Kette durchgekommen. Zum Abschluß waren wir bei dem Griechen in Malchen essen. War sehr lecker. Falls du mal bei uns in der Ecke fahren möchtest melde dich dann kann ich dir auch eine Runde zum Ausgleich zusammen stellen.


----------

